# Oman Visa Requirements



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey all,

Sorry I know this is the Dubai section but was just wondering if someone could help me out. Do UK Citizens need a visa to fly from UK to Oman? Any help and pointers will be appreciated!

M


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Metamorphosis said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry I know this is the Dubai section but was just wondering if someone could help me out. Do UK Citizens need a visa to fly from UK to Oman? Any help and pointers will be appreciated!
> 
> M


I am pretty sure there is a special deal betwwen GCC nationals and Oman, but everyone else is required to have an entry visa to visit Oman ... you can pick them up at the point of entry either by car or on arrival at Muscat Airport at Seeb. ... 30 dirhams (3 Rials) for I think its 30 days duration.. 

Cheers


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you very much! Better late than never, respect!


----------

